# In the mean time, war



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ukrainian army has been shelling Donbass (Far East region of Ukraine that has been trying to separate) for a while now, regular local people are dying every day. The photo is of Ukrainian army shelling Donetsk railway station, more people are dying.

Regular people do not have electricity or running water but many have stored water and food that is being shared.
The Western media is of'course blaming Putin instead or Poroshenko who is begging Canada, US and UN for more money while spending it on firearms and bullets instead of food.

Thankfully, a few family members who used to live there (coal mining) have evacuated a couple of years back and they have very different accounts of what happened than what the Western media is "reporting".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The western media will never change.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sorry.. the mention of Ukraine made me think of this.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Independent journalist, one of many who is currently covering situation in Eastern Ukraine, I follow him on Twitter, here is his youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbjTWVaRx6jMN5ZYgbqe2_w?app=desktop


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

any reason why no mention of Russia's artillery attack yesterday that killed two Ukrainian soldiers? .... or is that Ukraine's CNN spreading fake news?

when Finland, Poland, Lithuania, or Belarus gets invaded and people start dying - can we call them war casualties or just continue the BS with "workplace violence victims" ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad when you you can not trust domestic news sources for real journalism and the truth.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Independent journalist, one of many who is currently covering situation in Eastern Ukraine, I follow him on Twitter, here is his youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbjTWVaRx6jMN5ZYgbqe2_w?app=desktop


"We hope God Helps these People"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> any reason why no mention of Russia's artillery attack yesterday that killed two Ukrainian soldiers? .... or is that Ukraine's CNN spreading fake news?
> 
> when Finland, Poland, Lithuania, or Belarus gets invaded and people start dying - can we call them war casualties or just continue the BS with "workplace violence victims" ....


Regular people in small towns are dying every single day, 2 children died in same day, not on news.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Regular people in small towns are dying every single day, 2 children died in same day, not on news.


What are they shooting at The Russians?
It's irresponsible of The UKR military to be firing in the area of their own civilians unless they are deemed complacent with the enemy forces.
Sorry TG, I need more info on who/whats the fighting all about.
However I would follow those hardened special forces pictured above for a looonnng distance


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG I wrote half a page and accidentally X'd the page (writing on my phone).

Ok it's a very long story but most of Donbass residents are Ukrainians who speak Russian... Ukrainian government imposed unfair language laws, forcing everyone to convert to 100% Ukrainian language, harrassing and stealing from businesses who refused, stealing private property and spreading corruption... Asking US, Canada and UN to intervene and begging them for money. Donbass wants to be independent, they deserve to be independent.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> OMG I wrote half a page and accidentally X'd the page (writing on my phone).
> 
> Ok it's a very long story but most of Donbass residents are Ukrainians who speak Russian... Ukrainian government imposed unfair language laws, forcing everyone to convert to 100% Ukrainian language, harrassing and stealing from businesses who refused, stealing private property and spreading corruption... Asking US, Canada and UN to intervene and begging them for money. Donbass wants to be independent, they deserve to be independent.


Ohhh, kinda Like Komifornia?

so is blondie #4 (back row) and Blondie #2 (second row) in the UKR Special forces fighting for which side?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok never mind


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Ok never mind


Don't give up....from what I'm understanding it seems to me there is corruption to the core in a he Ukrainian government,or am I interpreting wrong what you said, it's always the people that suffer, the government always takes care of themselves first, the current events there need to be monitored, sad but it has no strategic value, no other government will care, my prayers for the people....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah, @TG...don't stop. Fill us in. Some of us are interested in what's happening, especially from the normal folks viewpoint. 
We spend so much time focused on the Ali babas we don't get much news on the Ukraine stuff anymore.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Ukrainian army has been shelling Donbass (Far East region of Ukraine that has been trying to separate) for a while now, regular local people are dying every day. The photo is of Ukrainian army shelling Donetsk railway station, more people are dying.





TG said:


> Ok never mind


OK TG, what is the solution, isn't this kinda like Cali wanting to separate from the US, I think we should let them... but what is the history, why does the Eastern part of the Ukraine speak Russian, were they at one time part of Russia, just like Calif was at one time part of Mexico, all of Los Angles speaks Spanish, let them go back to Mexico, but no water from the Colorado...

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

California has absolutely nothing in common with situation in Donbass. Will write more later.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm trying not to write a novel regarding Russian/Ukrainian languages, here is an English language link that summarizes a bit of our history much better than I can.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_language_in_Ukraine

The solution? Stop giving Ukrainian government money.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

azrancher said:


> OK TG, what is the solution, isn't this kinda like Cali wanting to separate from the US, I think we should let them... but what is the history, why does the Eastern part of the Ukraine speak Russian, were they at one time part of Russia, just like Calif was at one time part of Mexico, all of Los Angles speaks Spanish, let them go back to Mexico, but no water from the Colorado...
> 
> *Rancher*


but you need to add to your scenario - Mexican Army regulars invading and taking up positions while masquerading in civilian CA "rebel" uniforms ...

you can believe all the Russian propaganda you want - but if it was only a "rebel" uprising in the Ukraine - there wouldn't be a full US Army armored brigade sitting on the Polish/Ukraine border blocking the invasion route .... just recently - another full US division landed in Germany and deployed across the same border area .... yeh, NATO is buying the bullcrap


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

we should sell California to Mexico to pay for the wall..... just sayin..


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 37873
> sorry.. the mention of Ukraine made me think of this.


Daaaauuummm!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, the people elected a president, the U.S. state department meddled and caused dissent from which a pro-NATO. Pro-Muslim government was installed. 
Years later, the same, meddling administration complained that emails revealing the administration's corruption wA keeping in our own election. 
Getting all the news and not just U.S. news gives the whole picture. It also reveals hypocrisy.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Denton said:


> Getting all the news and not just U.S. news gives the whole picture. It also reveals hypocrisy.


I'm ready to move, perhaps some Island somewhere...

*Rancher*


----------

